# Samoyed puppy breed purity



## aalghoul (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I got my new 8 weeks samoyed puppy(alaska) few days ago. I dont know why but i have doubt about its breed purity. when I look at samoyed puppies on the net I find them more fluffy and their nose is shorter. I may be mistaken but please i wish if someone who know about this breed can tell me about this issue. I attached 2 pictures of alaska.

Thanks in advance for your help guys.

Best,


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

I am pretty familliar with samoyeds and he looks like a sammie to me. 

Did you get him from someone who shows and works their dogs or did you just find someone who happened to have a litter? 

From my experience, you can tell a big difference in the dogs produced by people who breed carefully and those who just want to sell puppies. So, maybe that's what you're seeing?


----------



## aalghoul (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey, thanks for replying. Actually I got her from a Petshop here in Lebanon. He has his own beautiful Samoyed female but I did not see the male. anyway, are u saying that difference in the way of production may cause a difference in their look? despite if both male and female were Samoyed?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

If you got him from a pet store then he is most likely poorly bred.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

aalghoul said:


> Hey, thanks for replying. Actually I got her from a Petshop here in Lebanon. He has his own beautiful Samoyed female but I did not see the male. anyway, are u saying that difference in the way of production may cause a difference in their look? despite if both male and female were Samoyed?


 Yes...poorly bred dogs will look different from standard because the people that aren't trying to better the breed and are just breeding the dog for money like the people you got your samoyed from look different. They will still have the basic look of a samoyed but there will be differences


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Basically, a reputable breeder who titles their dogs in confirmation will only be breeding dogs that are as close to the breed standard while also being healthy, free of genetic disorders and with good temperament. A non-reputable breeder who is breeding for money will generally not take all of these things into consideration, particularly the dog being to standard as they have never had their dog's confirmation evaluated and therefore, over generations, their dogs tend to move further from the standard yet are still purebred. They may also be starting with a foundation breeding stock that is already not to standard as a reputable breeder will not be selling their in-tact puppies to someone who intends to breed for money. They would have to get their breeders from another back yard breeder or puppy mill where they don't have to sign a non-breeding contract.


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

You're welcome! 

To answer your questions, males and females can look different, yes. Males tend to have heavier features where as females tend to look "pretty." 

If a person breeds only for money, then everything else comes second; like health problems (and many health problems are genetic), personality (called temperament in dogs and animals), structure (the way your dog is put together) and drive to work. 

Think of breeding as a bachelors of arts; you have some people that fail out of college and end up working at McDonald's, but you also have some people who excel at their trade, learn as much as they can, and go on to earn a doctorate. 

The types of people who breed dogs and then sell them to pet stores are drop outs. They don't really know what they're doing. They don't really care who buys their dogs. They just want some money. 

The people who really care about the breed who put their money where their mouths are by showing or working their dogs are the ones with the doctorates. These people are often difficult to get a puppy from. Often, you will be on a waiting list for six months or a year. 

Hopefully, this will put your questions in perspective.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Pet stores are pretty questionable,but just because a dog isn't standard doesn't mean it wont be a good dog.
In fact with some breeds having a non standard dog would be ore athletic and likely healthier. Working,sporting and some pet bred dogs are purposely bred off standard for that reason.


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

You're welcome to your opinion. Samoyeds aren't one of the breeds who have an extreme split. One of my favorite breeders in Canada participates in conformation and sledding and herding. Sammies are called 4-H dogs for a reason. They are probably my favorite out of the spitz breeds because they are so wonderfully versatile. Other breeds do have an extreme split. As for pet bred dogs, to each his own. As long as someone does their research and gets the dog that best fits into their family then I'm happy.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I was talking about dogs more in general then Samoyeds. I don't feel non conformation dogs are necessarily bad,some can be but not all of them. Their are some good breeders that have top notch sporting dogs and conformation dogs,but its not always that way.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Foresthund said:


> Pet stores are pretty questionable,but just because a dog isn't standard doesn't mean it wont be a good dog.


Nobody said that though. The explanations were just describing how a dog can look different based on breeding, and highlighting how important good breeders are.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

It didn't really sound like that using terms like poorly bred and non reputable breeders.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

That would be because dogs in petstores are poorly bred and are from disreputable breeders. Good breeders do not allow their puppies to be put in cages or pens until a stranger walks in and buys them. BYBs and mills do, though.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> That would be because dogs in petstores are poorly bred and are from disreputable breeders. Good breeders do not allow their puppies to be put in cages or pens until a stranger walks in and buys them. BYBs and mills do, though.


 I agree nobody said that the dog would grow up to be a terrible dog...there are some things that affect the dog's personality (like if the dog came from a bad puppy mill it's going to be harder to house train and socialize). It sounds like the puppy as long as it's raised without Ceaser Millan techniques will grow up perfectly fine


----------



## aalghoul (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you guys for you info. Highly appreciate


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi, haven't been on this site for a while so I did a search on Samoyed since that is my breed and found your post. 

I've owned and shown Sams since 1985, and just got back from the US National Specialty show. There isn't really a serious show/working split in our breed but there are lots of breeders who prefer somewhat different styles of dog. Some prefer a dog with lots of substance and coat, and some prefer a more moderately built dog with less coat. I prefer the moderate built dog with a shorter coat because I prefer a more working type of dog, and one similar to the origins of the breed. Both types of dogs can be successful in the show ring but I will admit you have to work harder with less coat and bone. Your pup looks very cute, and not far off from what you would see in some show lines.

Here's a picture of my girl when she was between 3 and 4 months old. She has matured into a successful show dog with some very nice best of breed wins.









Hope everything is going well with your pup!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Puppies do change a lot as they get older especially with their coats. Your puppy looks like a purebred Samoyed, probably is not mixed with any other breed. It may be more common in your country to buy dogs from pet stores and it looks like you have a nice puppy. Take lots of pictures as they grow up quickly.


----------

